# Plaque on upper canines?



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I've noticed that my puppy has some stains on his upper canines, at the gumline. I tried scraping it off with my fingernail, which of course he won't put up with for long, lol. I've never had to brush any of my dogs teeth before, since I feed enough knuckle bones to keep the teeth clean. But this puppy has "puffy" lips, if that makes sense - they seem to be much thicker and heavier than my previous GSDs lips. Strange, lol.

I think I should start brushing his teeth, but I'm looking for some encouragement from other people who do this. Was it hard to get your dog used to the toothbrush? Any flavors of toothpaste that make the job easier? Any tips at all? Thank you for any advice


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I am thinking a nice elk antler could do the job, plus provide minerals.


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

I agree with the elk antler - Suki goes through those like water! She loves them. But we do actually brush her teeth about every other week during bath time. She showers, so we make it a part of her bathing routine. We take a soft bristle tooth brush, regular human toothbrush, and make a mixture of baking soda and salt with water. Make the baking soda and salt into a thick paste. We then lift up her lip and brush away! We brush softly in a circular motion so as not to irritate her gums. She does tend to like to lick the paste off her teeth while we're brushing, but I think that's only because she likes the taste of the salt. We take short breaks during the brushing so she doesn't gag on the paste. When we're done, we use the shower head to rinse her out.

We did a lot of work with her at a young age getting her used to us touching her teeth and mouth, so she's doesn't try to turn away or bite while we're doing it. I would just try it and see how it goes. It is a good habit to start - dental cleanings at the vet cost a fortune and dental disease can be deadly. Don't spend a fortune on dental chews or special pastes and brushes. A good ol' inexpensive toothbrush and some household baking soda (and a little patience!) and your pup will be flashing some pearly whites in no time!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Seems like lots of people use elk antlers are they really strong Chief is a super strong cheer. I have been previously buying pestered bones, but am going to try raw ones as suggested by others, but the elk antlers I have seen in pet stores are super small and like $25 for like the tip of my finger to the middle of my hand not near big enough for a GSD.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the help! So are the antlers really that much better at getting the teeth clean? Because I agree frillint1, the price is crazy expensive especially for the largest ones. I asked my hunting friends to give me any that were going to be discarded, but then Caledon's vet said they were too hard and will break a tooth...sigh. I just have never had a dog with dirty teeth, and this guy's only 10 months old! My other dogs all had beautiful white teeth, even as seniors. What gives?! I'm blaming his puffy lips, because I think they're holding food up in his mouth. They're so thick that it's difficult to pull them up to see his gums, believe it or not.

ETA: Are Elk antlers much different than Deer antlers? IDK...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I understand that deer antlers are harder and might splinter easier. 

I asked a few vets, and one said antlers would be a tooth breaking risk, the rest said they are fine. Just one of those things that you have to decide whose opinion you want to follow. Since many people here use them, I decided I would, especially since Hans is no longer eating necks to clean his teeth. 

I ordered a few split ones, so he could get to the marrow easier, from these people:
America's Best Prices on Antler Chews. Cheaper by the Pound!

I got the sliced massive ones. I let Hans have them about 10 minutes or so after meals, then take them away. Also, supervise to make sure he doesn't crack them and swallow pieces.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Sunflowers - I was at the vet's the other day and she said that even with the knuckle bones (so I suppose the antlers too) they're great for cleaning the back teeth, but the dog's teeth don't make enough contact with the outer area of the canines to clean them properly. Huh, all my other dogs had nice clean canines. I didn't get a chance to really get into how to fix this because I was more concerned about his allergies (eyes and ears) and his anal sac infection. She didn't seem too worried about the tartar, but I don't think it's normal in such a young dog.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Can he eat turkey necks?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I've never fed them, but he probably could if I could locate them. He really likes apples, and I'm toying with the idea of having him bite into them instead of feeding him pieces. I'm not kidding, it might scrub those teeth clean. In fact, I think I'll play fetch with a Granny Smith today, lol!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ask your local grocer. They can probably order them for you. They really do a great job "brushing." If he can tolerate them, they would help.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks, I will ask next time I'm there. I have a feeling that I'll have to really look around, because none of my grocers even butcher their own meat any more. It just gets shipped in hunks, the most they do is slice it, lol. No beef bones there, I have to got to the meat packers. And the demand at the meat packers is so heavy that they won't even sell their tripe - I asked, and they said no. But you're right, they might be able to order it for me.


----------

